# Berkley fishing cart



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone used the foldable Berkley fishing cart? If so any opinions are appreciated. My converted wagon finally died and needs replaced. I like the idea of a collapsible cart. Thanks.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I have the big one and it is pretty slick. The one bad thing about them, and this is still huge with me, is the STINK from the tires.
Literally these tires stink like they were just made yesterday. I aired them out in the sun for a week, washed multiple times with soap water, isopropyl alcohol, nothing worked.
You cannot keep it inside your house. Mine is in the garage and the whole place smells like the tires.
I think I am more mad that, as a chemist, I cannot solve this problem with the smell. The rod holders are somewhat cheap, but it holds a lot of gear. Tires are not soft sand tires. 
I might look into the balloon tires and kill two birds with one stone.
There are better carts out there, but for 162 shipped I couldn't beat it. (Amazon special)


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

I just got a Fish n mate cart and the Chinese tires Also stink to high heaven


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't use the Berkley cart - we carried them at Atlantic Bait and Tackle for just a couple of weeks, discovered they were sub-par (rod holder kept coming loose etc.) and we stopped selling them, even though they were at a very nice price point. Stick with the Fish-N-Mate.


----------



## dawnchaser (May 29, 2014)

Gotta love the Fish-N-Mate products, good quality and a lot of accessories.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Whatever you do don't buy the Sea Striker beach/pier cart


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

A fellow Kinger I fish with a lot has the Berkeley cart and he told me just the other day while fishing he LOVES his... he also drives a car to the pier each time so he its perfectly happy with it... if I had a car? Then probably smart... His only draw back was he got the 4 holders one I think? and he added 2 more.... other than that he is happy


----------



## GetinWiggyWitIt (9 mo ago)

finfish said:


> Has anyone used the foldable Berkley fishing cart? If so any opinions are appreciated. My converted wagon finally died and needs replaced. I like the idea of a collapsible cart. Thanks.


I have the 6 rod holder Berkley foldable cart, I've had it for over a year now. I have an SUV and the seats fold flat. With the cart being able to fold it is perfect for me. I can fit all of my gear in my SUV no problem. Plus the cutting board on the back has come handy a bunch of times. I am trying to see if i can find some ballon tires for it currently because the tires that came on it are good for the pier but not really for sand.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

IMO Fish n mates are the best overall…have models with balloon tires and pier. Also attachments are available for carrying chairs/sand spikes etc.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

GetinWiggyWitIt said:


> I am trying to see if i can find some ballon tires for it currently because the tires that came on it are good for the pier but not really for sand.


There is a FB page dedicated to nothing but fishing carts...Look Up "Surf Cart Builders Sharing Ideas"....
Some Crazy and Ingenious stuff on there.. Plus great sources to find components.


----------

